# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] MRF172 Motorola RF Mosfet

## kentar

Πωλείται αυθεντικό MRF172 Motorola RF Mosfet σφραγισμένο ολοκαίνουργιο αμεταχείριστο τιμή 40€

https://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datash...SI/MRF172.html

----------

